# borealis



## Metatron (Aug 5, 2008)

lads, if this dont set ur pants on fire, nothing will

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCrwelQUTMc


----------



## Glen C (Aug 5, 2008)

Mate you must have some collection these days!


----------



## Metatron (Aug 5, 2008)

Glen C said:


> Mate you must have some collection these days!


 not doing too badly mate, still, im looking for the WE eagle with a WA1111 mod


----------



## 1 what (Aug 5, 2008)

Yikes!!
Very impressive.
Only one small point - Paper burner doesn't sound as impressive as "Barn Burner". But please don't demonstrate it on my barn..


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 5, 2008)

I have this Light. Its pretty good, but I hate the battery setup. Where you have to wait for the overcharge to go away (2.5hr wait) b4 use. Or you will instaflash the bulb.

Imagine what Lux Luthor's Mag Mods would do. Hint: Burn down a forest?:laughing:


----------



## Metatron (Aug 6, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> I have this Light. Its pretty good, but I hate the battery setup. Where you have to wait for the overcharge to go away (2.5hr wait) b4 use. Or you will instaflash the bulb.
> 
> Imagine what Lux Luthor's Mag Mods would do. Hint: Burn down a forest?:laughing:


not the perfect setup i agree, but as an incan its pretty good, now as soon as my new lens arrives i will pit it against my MF warrior III. from initial observations the borealis is bright and this leads me to believe the stated lumen output of the MF has been exagerated somewhat...


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 7, 2008)

yer the MF is not what it claims 2b. I heard the ballast is underpowered (IIRC) And with the high 7000K colour temp its prob 2200-2500lumens.

I once instaflashed a Borealis bulb after waiting 2.5hrs, so now I wait 3hrs for over charge to go away.

I found the Borealis to blow away those cheapo 1-2million CP halogen lights (6v 55w & 12v 55w) it matches them in light output & is so sexy looking.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 7, 2008)

Metatron -

Have you noticed that a borealis is an iteration of a Mag85? I thought that knowing this may help your total knowledge of that B.A. Hotwire.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 7, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> Metatron -
> 
> Have you noticed that a borealis is an iteration of a Mag85? I thought that knowing this may help your total knowledge of that B.A. Hotwire.


yup, am getting to understand a few things, i have all my led bases covered, hid is covered, but i find incandescent most interesting.
just one question, in a Mag85 setup, is the original mag switch up to par or does that too need upgrading?


----------



## addictedmatt (Aug 7, 2008)

The original mag switch is fine in a mag85.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 7, 2008)

Agreeing with addictedmat. I can't remember exactly what amperage the 100+ Watt club members said it starts rattling but I'm thinking it's 9 Amps. Knowing your builder from this board I'm guessing your 85 is running 3.29A to 3.31A under load.

Many guys do a "resistance fix" on the switch and those terms in the Google search should yield some threads about that. Resistance is a player. IOWs it's not just VxA = W. A nice path with good delivery can enhance performance markedly in the upper end of the overdrive zone. I think that jauncho's Mag85s use a KIU bi-pin holder. If so, the resistance is low enough. I like C cell Mags for most of my outside purposes better than D cell Mags. The Cs seem to have less resistance, I believe partly due to anode being a copper tab and not an EN coated spring.

If that Borealis makes you smile when you fire it up then you are good to go.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 8, 2008)

i am easily amused so my g/f tells me, so yes my borealis has me grinning big time


----------



## Fulgeo (Aug 18, 2008)

Flashanator,

When I charge up my M85 and do not wish to wait on the charge to stabilize before I use it I do the following. I discharge the freshly charged battery back at 3 Amps for 30-45 secs. If you do not have a charging station that allows you to discharge you can also hook up an Osram 12V lamp (a 64610 works great and can be had for less than $5.00) to your battery pack for 30 secs. When in doubt whip out your VOHM and check your battery pack's voltage. If you are under 12 volts you are good to go with the AW1185. Hope this was helpful.





Flashanator 500mW said:


> I once instaflashed a Borealis bulb after waiting 2.5hrs, so now I wait 3hrs for over charge to go away.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 9, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> I have this Light. Its pretty good, but I hate the battery setup. Where you have to wait for the overcharge to go away (2.5hr wait) b4 use. Or you will instaflash the bulb.


 
That certainly is eye-opening.... and a bit disappointing. :sigh:


----------



## juancho (Sep 11, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> That certainly is eye-opening.... and a bit disappointing. :sigh:


 
The POWEREX 2700 mah batteries accumulate an over-charge that will go away in 2 1/2 hours.
Batteries such as the cbp1650 need a WAIT of 5 hours. due to a more powerful over-charge.

OR you can use a BLEDDING LAMP PLUGGED INTO THE BACK OF THE BATTERY CARRIER, FOR 50 SECONDS, TO GET RID OF THE OVER CHARGE.

Picture of my first Bleeding Lamp, We do it better, now.






Some weak batteries will not accumulate an over-charge, but will be not enough high current to power the bulb properly.

The POWEREX 2700 mah batteries are VERY high current, I use them to power a 75 watt 2200 lumens light that use 12 of these POWEREX 2700 mah.
They also have 1/2 of 1 % of self discharge per day, which is better than the Sanyo 2700.

If you want to make your own Bleeding Lamp, you need a MR 16 socket, a size M phono plug and a MR 16 50 watt 12 volts lamp.

Cheers
Juan C.


----------



## Metatron (Sep 11, 2008)

juancho said:


> The POWEREX 2700 mah batteries accumulate an over-charge that will go away in 2 1/2 hours.
> Batteries such as the cbp1650 need a WAIT of 5 hours. due to a more powerful over-charge.
> 
> OR you can use a BLEDDING LAMP PLUGGED INTO THE BACK OF THE BATTERY CARRIER, FOR 50 SECONDS, TO GET RID OF THE OVER CHARGE.
> ...


hey there BB, nice to see u here!
steve


----------



## king2penn (Sep 19, 2008)

Just got my borealis today... (shipped all the way from USA). it burned several ants but i failed to set some tissue paper on fire.. prob because i never put it close enough to the bulb :tinfoil: light output was impressive easily beat my 4D incand light


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice!

Its a great Light.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got this little baby in the mail today....:naughty:

*Medium Stipple.*





Look forward to night time.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 6, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Just got this little baby in the mail today....:naughty:
> 
> *Medium Stipple.*
> 
> ...


 
Good to see this thread being revived.. My black borealis uses OP:naughty: do tell me about ur experience with medium stipple;thinking of getting it


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,

*Medium Stipple* vs.* standard reflector in the Borealis....*

*Medium stipple *
pros: Hardly any black spots on Flood,
cons:Not so focused beam as standard

*Standard Reflector*
pros: Better & neater focus,
cons:Big Black spot on flood :laughing:

I found in a ceiling bounce test with both reflectors that on flood its putting out less lumens out the front, & more on a good focus.


Got some beamshots.... All lights are aimed at the wheelbarrow.

*MAG LITE 6D (Xenon Lamp & NiMH setup)

*FLOOD.







SPOT.




*

BOREALIS

*Standard Reflector FLOOD.






Medium Stipple FLOOD.






Standard Reflector SPOT.






Medium Stipple SPOT.






I still prefer the Standard, but considering it takes like 30secs to change a reflector, its no probs.:twothumbs

Next step: Smooth Reflector (Best Throw)


----------



## IcantC (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pics!

Can you run a [email protected] on Eneloops?


----------



## Metatron (Nov 7, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Medium Stipple* vs.* standard reflector in the Borealis....*
> 
> ...


 gotta love that medium stipple:thumbsup:


----------



## king2penn (Nov 11, 2008)

Great Pics flashanator! 
Ill try to get some pics of the borealis with OP when im free


----------



## king2penn (Nov 14, 2008)

*New Pics of Borealis*

Just took some pics of my borealis last night, the beamshots are a little overexposed to enhance the effect. Will rectify those next time to give a more accurate preception of the output 
Enjoy!
































http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/3031304420_6a03b11a8d.jpg


----------



## king2penn (Nov 14, 2008)

*New Pics of Borealis (Interior)*

Continuation (did'nt want to make the thread too lengthy):


----------



## king2penn (Nov 14, 2008)

*New Pics of Borealis (Beamshots)*

And now, my first attempt at beamshots 

Edit: All Fenix LEDs are set at turbo mode (P2D,L2d-180 lumens ; TK11- 225 lumens)

From left to right, 4D Spotlight, Borealis, Unknown brand spotlight and energiser 4AA Incan






Closer Comparison between the 4D spotlight and borealis 






Standalone Beamshot






_Made some comparisons with my Fenix LEDs for the fun of it_ 

Fenix L2D, Borealis, Fenix TK11






Borealis, Fenix TK11






Merged Beamshots (Fenix P2D, Borealis, Fenix TK11)






Regards,
Steven


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW Steven...

Thats some amazing pictures you got there mate. 

I love this light so much, it truly is such a unique light. 

here is mine. :naughty:... Pure quality & craftsmanship....


----------



## king2penn (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks flashanator! i would order more borealises if not for the fact that im venturing into HIDs... :twothumbs


----------



## king2penn (Nov 15, 2008)

*Beamshots of borealis (outdoors)*

Just took some beamshots yesterday night. Enjoy!

(Borealis beam between the moon and the house)






More beamshots...


























Regards,
Steven
(Cant wait for my new Vector POB to arrive :naughty


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 15, 2008)

Impressive, your borealis will look quite dull to the POB:naughty:


----------



## king2penn (Nov 16, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Impressive, your borealis will look quite dull to the POB:naughty:


 
hehe the shiny black aluminium hull of borealis Versus the dull black paint of Vector POB 

btw flashanator, is that a tripod ur using to hold ur borealis? Im having trouble keeping my pics sharp cuz i only got 1 tripod (for my camera)


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 16, 2008)

yes, I try to always use tripods for cam & flashlight. Somtimes I don't if I use a quick exposure time on my camera.


the pics close up, I didn't use a tripod. Just hold cam as still as possible.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 17, 2008)

Do u think its possible for juancho to make a borealis from a 6D maglite? 
And make it even brighter? :devil:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmm, I doubt it.
That bulb is already pushed to its limits.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 17, 2008)

awww shucks 
Looks like HIDs are the next compulsory step up in terms of brightness


----------



## king2penn (Nov 17, 2008)

MORE BOREALIS PICCCCCCCCCCS (Indoors)

Fenix TK11, Borealis, 4D Spotlight






Since my borealis is my most powerful light, i pit it against all my other lights including the 3 fenixes:twothumbs






Although it seems that my Borealis has faltered, it has not-
Take a look at this underexposed pics; the flood from the fenix lights account for a 'fake' hotspot bigger than that of my Borealis






Overexposed pic









This gives a literal meaning to the word 'sun'

Regards,
Steven


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow nice pics,

I thought I was leading this thread with best pics.

Looks like your in front now.

Just my 2 Favorite Mags. Both on Flood





I look forward to your HID photos with your POB.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm, I'm starting to question the "50min" runtime of the Borealis.

Ive never gotten that close when ever I charge my battery pack up full. I haven't run the light straight till the batteries are drained, but I run it in small 5min bursts & I reckon I'm getting around 20-30mins total.


Any other Borealis owners want to comment on their runtime with these NiMH powerex 2700 battery's?


----------



## king2penn (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks flashanator Your pics are astounding ; its quite hard for me to get those outdoor beamshots 

Hmm i have not measured my runtimes yet; will do it soon. 
Btw do u wait for the overcharge on the batteries to wear off after 3-4 hours or do u use the bulb to get rid of the overdischarge?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,

I just use the BLEEDING LAMP for 50seconds to handle the over charge.

after that its all good.

I'm so over the days of waiting 3-4 hours:laughing:


----------



## king2penn (Nov 19, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just use the BLEEDING LAMP for 50seconds to handle the over charge.
> 
> ...


 
oops sorry i mean the bleeding lamp not bulb lol 
i tried my bleeding lamp at 45-50 sec ; still worked but dangerous
I already lost a bulb from switching it on too soon, luckyly enough still left 3 ( i ordered 3 extras + 1 extra in tailcap)


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 19, 2008)

Have only blown 1, I've got like like 3 shuved in the tailcap:laughing:

Once I ran the bulb no probs straight off the charger. Must of been near 12.2v. White as hell.

BTW, how is changing the bulb for you? Have a hard time getting the bulb centre in the reflector?


----------



## juancho (Nov 19, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> hmm, I'm starting to question the "50min" runtime of the Borealis.
> 
> Ive never gotten that close when ever I charge my battery pack up full. I haven't run the light straight till the batteries are drained, but I run it in small 5min bursts & I reckon I'm getting around 20-30mins total.
> 
> ...


 


Hi Flashanator,
 
If the batteries are good, the run time is 50 minutes (measured in 10 minutes intervals, 10 minutes on 10 minutes cool off period).
After quite a few charges-discharges more capacity is gain, getting into the 60 minutes bracket.
 
Check your batteries individually, maybe one of them in not given full capacity, they should measure about 1.38 to 1.4 volts when fresh out of the charger.
 
*ON CHANGING THE BULB*
To get maximum life and good contact.
Remove the head with reflector and lens (will give you more room)
Pull out old bulb and insert again several times, (this will clean the internal contacts out of any oxidation)
 
Spread slightly the legs of the new bulb; clean it good with a drop of alcohol and tissue, cleaning the legs well to remove the factory preservative in the metal of the legs.
 
Push new bulb with a slight rocking motion into the ceramic socket.
 
Make sure you use clean gloves or a tissue to push the bulb home; it is a good idea to clean the bulb again with alcohol after it is installed.
Any oil from fingerprints will cook on the surface of the bulb, creating a weak spot and a possibility of an explosion.
 
To center it in the reflector, use a clean pen knife blade or an insulated fingertip.
 
By the way, great pictures, guys.
My very best regards
Juan C.


----------



## juancho (Nov 19, 2008)

king2penn said:


> hehe the shiny black aluminium hull of borealis Versus the dull black paint of Vector POB
> 
> btw flashanator, is that a tripod ur using to hold ur borealis? Im having trouble keeping my pics sharp cuz i only got 1 tripod (for my camera)


 

king2penn,
 
I use a cheap $20 tripod for the lights; to make an adaptor that will hold any round flashlights I used a piece of wood with a slot in one end to hold an automotive hose clamp.
In the underneath of the wood I inlaid and secured with epoxy a nut that accept the screw from the tripod' shoe.
 







Cheers
Juan C.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 19, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Have only blown 1, I've got like like 3 shuved in the tailcap:laughing:


 
Wow I could picture that. By any chance did you try 4?
Hey you should always be ready:thumbsup:!


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 19, 2008)

juancho said:


>


 
Nice tripod camouflage.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for the advice Juan.

Juggernaut, 4 bulbs in the tailcap is a little crowded don't you think. Think i'm down to 2 now.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 20, 2008)

Changing the bulb was no problem for me; i just used a piece of tissue paper to hold the bulb and push it down into the socket. As for centering, i guess im pretty accurate


----------



## king2penn (Nov 20, 2008)

Btw, i only keep 1 bulb in the tailcap, im afraid of breaking it if i put too many inside


----------



## Flashanator (Apr 20, 2009)

where can i get the bulb for this light?

like bulb online stores.

Also,

how long do you Borealis &/or mag85 owners run the overcharge drainer for with nimh setup?

thanks.


----------



## gswitter (Apr 20, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> where can i get the bulb for this light?


litho123 in the Marketplace.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 20, 2009)

Excellent thread!


----------

